# How Often?



## khrisxtine (Jul 5, 2011)

How often are you supposed to bathe a dog? With my Yorkies, I usually do it once or twice a week before they start smelling funny :laugh: and I usually take them to the groomers once a month (for hair cut, bath, nail clipping/anal gland expression etc)

This is my first time owning a big breed dog (She is a 4 month old GSD/Dutch Shepherd) and has beautiful coat. It's nice & soft. She was originally an outside dog, but I have had her 2 days and she's been an inside dog. (doing well, btw with crate training at night :clap2 But how often do I bathe them? is it the same? I do take all my dogs for walks twice a day for 30-45 minutes and I use baby wipes to wipe their paws or their butt etc if they've peed/pooped.

Is there something (like for us humans there is dry shampoo for in between washing our hair).. is there something like that for dogs?:whoo:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

How often I bathe my dog depends on how often they get dirty and need it; I don't really do preventative baths.

The rat terriers, boston terrier, and Kylie seriously get bathed maybe 4 times a year. All of them have single coats, none of them have major doggy odor, and unless they've rolled in something they just don't need it. It takes 3 months or so for their white parts to look dingy, never mind for them to smell bad or have dirt somewhere. If they get dirty paws or whatever, I just use a baby wipe and spot clean. 

Thud gets bathed once a month. He's got a fluffy, soft, double coat that seems to soak up filth, and he starts getting mildly 'doggy smelling' about then. 

No WAY would I bathe a dog twice a week - that seems like an awful lot and like asking for skin issues when you strip out that much oil. If you absolutely have to, use moisturizing shampoo and conditioner. 

They do make things like that for dogs, but I haven't researched in ages, so hopefully someone else will come along with information.


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

Twice a week sounds like ALOT. I've heard bathing too often is not good for dog as it removes too much oil from their skin and coat and causes skin issues, etc... but I'm not an expert on this matter so... not sure.

We bathe our guy once a month-ish. He does have scruffy double coat which collects dirt.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

If a proper, gentle pet shampoo is used, weekly bathing shouldn't hurt them. I checked two yorkie books and both suggested bathing them weekly.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

georgiapeach said:


> If a proper, gentle pet shampoo is used, weekly bathing shouldn't hurt them. I checked two yorkie books and both suggested bathing them weekly.


Weekly, maybe. Twice that often, though?


----------



## khrisxtine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, that was a typo.. on my end (was typing too fast and didn't proofread it).. I meant I'll give them a bath once a week OR up to two weeks.. NOT twice a week.. lol how I managed to type that, I don't know. I use a gentle shampoo for them (My Yorkies).. I use ChrissySytems shampoo & conditioner.. I know too much bathing is bad for their skin (kind of like if we wash our hair too much it could also strip our natural oils).. but I just wasn't sure if it was the same for gsd.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

I bathe mine only a few times a year
Taj doesn't really get dirty.. I swear the rain washes him, since he always sits in it lol 
Stella barley goes outside lately, but in summer dirt really sticks to her.. even then I just brush it out mostly

Freya is getting bathed once a fortnight, just to get her used to it. She still doesn't knwo about bathes and stuff yet

twice a week really sounds excessive though.. 
dog smell is part of owning a dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

khrisxtine said:


> Sorry, that was a typo.. on my end (was typing too fast and didn't proofread it).. I meant I'll give them a bath once a week OR up to two weeks.. NOT twice a week.. lol how I managed to type that, I don't know. I use a gentle shampoo for them (My Yorkies).. I use ChrissySytems shampoo & conditioner.. I know too much bathing is bad for their skin (kind of like if we wash our hair too much it could also strip our natural oils).. but I just wasn't sure if it was the same for gsd.


I wouldn't worry about it as frequently with a shedding dog. A lot of the shed turns them into some degree of self-cleaning, I think. Or something, I'm not sure what it is, but they don't seem to get that 'lank' look like dogs with constantly growing fur.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Once a week for me on average. Sometimes we do it twice a week and sometimes she goes a few weeks without, so it's not set in stone. I use a conditioner and have never had any trouble with dry skin.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Maisy has a single coat, but she just seems to know where all the dirt is in the yard. She gets bathed about once a month, any less and she gets downright gross. More than that and I'd worry about her skin drying too much.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

unless Manna gets into something that can't be brushed out or is smelly...every 4 months or so. 
It does depend on the dog, I'm just lucky that the oils in Manna's fur repel a lot of dirt and don't smell too bad.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its a myth that bathing dries out skin. And yorkies are always oily anyway. Show dogs get bathed daily, sometimes twice a day (before and after show) every weekend while campaigning. And these are the dogs you see on tv, the best of the best. Use proper products and rinse well and you will be fine if fed a quality diet. I would recommend bathing your pup monthly now, at least, while she is little and young, to establish good behavior. That way when she is older and bigger, its safer and easier for everyone involved.


----------

